# TinBoats.Net 2007 Year in Review Slideshow



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

I threw together a slide show and threw it on youtube. It is just a bunch of Random pictures I grabbed. There was No Rime or Reason in why i chose these pictures. I just grabbed and grabbed and grabbed. If I missed you, do not be offended, I did not do it on purpose. Again this was all random. Not too bad for a first slide show If I say so myself.

Enjoy! It's about 9 minutes long.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os2NrH1_44w


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

That is freaking awesome Jim - very nice job.

It was great to see all those cool pics, even the pics of BassAddict (my monitor is now cracked, again) LOL


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 13, 2007)

Carp its not loading for me


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> Carp its not loading for me



I wonder why :?: 

I added the link to the first post if you want to click on it and watch it from youtube.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 13, 2007)

You Tube is blocked at school for me and the page with the post does not load up.

Oh Well


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice Mr. Jim, Very Nice =D>, there are some awsum pictures on there, I like the those big SMB and of coarse the couple you had to get the magnifying glass out for LOL :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Very nice Mr. Jim, Very Nice =D>, there are some awsum pictures on there, I like the those big SMB and of coarse the couple you had to get the magnifying glass out for LOL :lol:




Thanks, I was trying to "keep it real". LOL!


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> LOL damn i got a split sec exposure on my pic, that to funny. Nice job jim cool to have it out there!




LOL! Sorry man,I just saw that. It has to be a bug in the software. I set it for each picture to be 1 second. Yours was like a tenth of a second. 

The software was real buggy, kept on making my pc crash over and over. It would just hang. Im going to buy a mac one day.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow im speechless!!! which dosent happen very often!!! I would of done it to the tune of Venus Bound but great video none the less


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

I woudl have used Jimi for background music 

Or Primus John the Fisherman


----------



## whj812 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome Slideshow Jim!!! There were a ton of nice pics to sum up the past year. Im glad i am a member here.

Thanks


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

Great slideshow Jim! A great way to remember 2007.


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

nice jim looks great


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 13, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 13, 2007)

awesome job Jimmy!!


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice. Saw a lot of pics I must have missed the first time.


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

same here its cool


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice Job!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice slide show. I must be too old as I had to turn the music waaaaaaaayyyyyyy down. My head banging days are long over. I really liked that boat at about 5:34, oh wait, that's my boat. Good job.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 15, 2007)

*EXCELLENT JOB !!!!* There was alot of beautiful fish on there. i cant wait for the next one. Thanks for taking the time and doing such a great job.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks good Jim, and an excellent choice of music to.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Whew! You only threw one of my dinks in there. 
I think in the next one, you should throw in some country, or bluegrass music.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Whew! You only threw one of my dinks in there.
> I think in the next one, you should throw in some country, or bluegrass music.



Next years will be better for sure!

Im going to start collecting pics Jan 01, 2008.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll have to post some of my Salmon fishing ones. They are from Jun to Oct this past year. Not enuff safe ice for me to drag my fat backside out there yet. Soon, very soon.


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2007)

slide show need head banging music!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

Slam dancing maybe, not head banging :lol:


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Slam dancing maybe, not head banging :lol:



just no country !!!! it will put me to sleep.. or make me have nasty thoughts about my sister lol


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> ...or make me have nasty thoughts about my sister lol



Not going there, not going there, not going there. :lol:


----------



## fishhog (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Jim I have dial-up and sat spellbound for over an hour, my son jr enjoyed it very much. Thanks for the entertainment.

Fishhog Sr


----------

